# False Pregnancy Help!!



## Gilly1331 (Apr 16, 2011)

Our 1 year old is officially "false pregnant". I brought her to the vet on Thursday bc of some clearish/yellow discharge from her vulva and that her bags had been sagging and appeared to be filling...we KNOW she wasn't bred and she is an intact female. But how long do these false pregnancy symptoms last. Shes just starting to show small discharge from one of her nipples and I keep telling her she isn't preggers. We did a blood test on her and palpation 3 separate visits to be sure over the last month and she is confirmed NOT pregnant. Yet she keeps going through the whole ordeal without pups. I just feel bad for her and wish she would stop feeling like she is carrying a litter so that her body will go back to normal. Anyone every had an experience with this? Can anyone give me advice on how to ease her restlessness and other symptoms?


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

We went through that with Zira late last year. It went away after about 2 months (mostly). I got her spayed in January, and she's been so much better with her health.

Hope your pup feels better!


----------



## Gilly1331 (Apr 16, 2011)

Is there anything I can do to help decrease her milk production and make her more comfy. Shes nesting and dropping little milk droplets here and there.


----------

